# Kokü-bauer gesucht



## Bariumsulfat (24. Mai 2008)

*Kokü-bauer gesucht*

hi leute,

ich suche zum beispiel kontakt zu litteldevil oder anderen leuten die mir ein kokü bauen können.(zwei linke hände)

wäre super nett wenn mir da jemand mit msn oder icq oder sonstigem weiterhelfen könnte.

danke im voraus

mfg bariumsulfat


----------



## moc (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kokü-bauer gesucht*

Hallo  .
Adde mich doch mal im ICQ. 
313-894-238 

Gruß!


----------



## Klutten (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kokü-bauer gesucht*

Wie wäre es mit Doc Mips? Der hat eine 1a Lösung entwickelt, die zudem noch recht leise ist. Ein Kompromiss in Sachen Lautstärke und Leistung.


----------



## low- (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kokü-bauer gesucht*

Wo finde ich die?


----------



## Klutten (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kokü-bauer gesucht*

Hier mal die Telefonnummer und Mailadresse vom Doc.

07141 240266 - öfter mal versuchen, der Mann ist schwer zu erreichen.
info@mips-computer.de

Ich kündige dich schon mal an. Mit dem besten Gruß vom langhaarigen Steinewerfer ^^


----------



## moc (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kokü-bauer gesucht*

Was hat er den für Lösungen entwickelt?
Ist das nicht der "coldbug" (Username) ?

Gruß!


----------



## Bariumsulfat (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kokü-bauer gesucht*

hat einer kontakt zu litteldevil?
würde gerne noch ein bisschen vergleichen


----------



## maaaaatze (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kokü-bauer gesucht*

Frag ma Steffi (StellaNor) sie hatte ja eine von litteldevil die sie ja auch Verkauft hat.


----------



## freakywilli3 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kokü-bauer gesucht*

Im MP wird eine Fertige Verkauft hab ich gerade gesehen auser du willst was spezielles


----------



## moc (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kokü-bauer gesucht*

Die hab ich ihm schon angeboten


----------

